# VOTE!!!!



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

A lifelong twins fan i just went and voted for the allstar game. Go vote at mlb.com!!!!!

Justin Morneau
JOE MAUER

wish i could vote for pitchers Lirano and Santan would also be getting 25 vote from me.


----------

